# [RÉSOLU]Clavier Bépo sous gnome3.8

## augustin2

Bonjour,

Lors d'une récente mise à jour (sous gnome2), je me suis retrouvé avec un système incapable de passer en mode graphique. Lisant les posts à droite et à gauche, je me suis senti (peut-être à tort)i fortement invité à passer sous gnome3.8. Je passe sur toutes les vicissitudes et en ce moment je commence à voir le bout du tunnel. 

Parmi les quelques problèmes qui me restent à résoudre, il y en a un qui me tient particulièrement à coeur, c'est de pouvoir utiliser mon clavier typematrix bépo ergonomique. Ce clavier a radicalement transformée mon expérience de l'ordinateur à un point tel  qu'il est pour moi au premier rang des critères de choix d'un système. 

Or ce clavier a disparu de la liste offerte pare le gnome-control-center.

J'ai un peu de mal à trouver une réponse sur Internet, alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider?Last edited by augustin2 on Wed Jan 01, 2014 7:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

J'ai toujours considéré que configurer un clavier system-wide dans un DM était une hérésie...

Je configure tout ça ainsi :

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-keyboard.conf 

# default AZERTY keyboards

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "keyboard"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

# TM 2030 bépo

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "Typematrix Bepo"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "XkbVariant" "bepo"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"

    MatchVendor "TypeMatrix.com"

    MatchProduct "USB Keyboard"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Et ça roule, mon TM est en bépo, et un clavier ordinaire en azerty, quel que soit le DM utilisé.

PS: pfff, là je suis en vacances, sans mon TM... je lutte sur de l'azerty  :Laughing: 

----------

## augustin2

Merci pour la réponse mais je craints que ce ne réponde pas à mon problème.

En fait ce que tu dis fonctionne pour l'écran de connexion sous gdm mais pas une fois sous gnome3.8.

L'Upgrade guide de gentoo dit ceci et je l'ai vérifié:

 *Quote:*   

> GNOME 3.8 does not use traditional xorg.conf keyboard layout settings. Instead, keyboard layouts and input methods are configured via ibus which is integrated into GNOME Shell.
> 
> To add a keyboard layout, open System Settings (or gnome-control-center from the terminal) and go to Region & Language → Input Sources. That dialog will also tell you how to change keyboard layout to switch between multiple keyboard layouts.

 

Or  la liste des choix offerts par le centre de contrôle de gnome ne comprend pas bépo.

J'ai pu trouver un contournement en lançant la commande setxkbmap fr bepo dans un script au démarrage. Mais chaque fois que je change d'arrangement (par exemple clavier pour le japonais),  je dois la relancer quand je veux repasser en français.

Si je pouvais trouver où Gnome3.8 range ses arrangements de clavier je pourrais tenter d'y introduire le bépo. 

Peux-tu me confirmer que tu peux faire ton changement une fois gnome3.8 démarré?

----------

## guilc

Je ne connais pas gnome, et avec tout ce que j'en lis, je m'en passe très bien, et ton aventure en est une nouvelle preuve.

Ce que je t'indique est LA méthode pour configurer le serveur X, qui est totalement indépendante du DM par dessus. Je trouve par contre choquant que Gnome override obligatoirement sans rien demander la configuration du système... D'autant plus que la méthode en configurant le serveur X est beaucoup plus fine, puisqu'elle permet de brancher n clavier avec n layouts différents...

Dans ta liste des layouts dans le panneau de gnome, tu n'as pas un truc du genre "système" ou "défaut" ? Ce serait un bon candidat pour ne pas écraser la conf de X. Après, je ne pourrais pas t'en dire plus, je ne connais pas gnome !

Tsss, ces softs qui essayent de se rendre plus intelligent que l'utilisateur, et qui bien sûr font mal, ça me débecte  :Evil or Very Mad:  

----------

## augustin2

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans ta liste des layouts dans le panneau de gnome, tu n'as pas un truc du genre "système" ou "défaut" ? Ce serait un bon candidat pour ne pas écraser la conf de X. Après, je ne pourrais pas t'en dire plus, je ne connais pas gnome !

 

Je n'ai rien vu de pareil. 

Et toi qu'utilises-tu? Je ne veux pas me retrouver avec KDE, que j'ai déjà essayé mais qui est vraiment très lourd. Il y a bien les LXDE, XFE et autres mais je ne les ai jamais  utilisés.

----------

## Magic Banana

Sur GNOME 3.4 (en tout cas sur Trisquel GNU/Linux), il suffit d'aller dans "Paramètres système", icône "Agencement du clavier", onglet "Agencements", de cliquer sur le bouton "+" et de sélectionner le "Bépo, ergonomique, façon Dvorak" (ou sa variante "latin-9 uniquement").

Avec plus d'un agencement, la barre d'en haut t'indiquera quel est l'agencement actuel et te permettra d'en changer en deux clics. Le changement peut ne s'appliquer qu'à la fenêtre courante ou à toute les fenêtres et il est possible de choisir quel agencement les nouvelles fenêtres adopteront (celui par défaut ou celui de la dernière fenêtre active). Tout cela depuis "Paramètres système", icône "Agencement du clavier", onglet "Agencements".

@guilc: xorg.conf sait faire cela ?Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Dec 26, 2013 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Dans xorg, tu peux configurer plusieurs claviers physiques, ok, mais je trouve que ça ne suffit pas. Sur une machine utilisée par plusieurs utilisateurs (qui n'ont que faire du petit dessin sur les touches), je trouve que c'est sympa, au login, de permettre de configurer le layout à utiliser, sans parler du layout en session.

Pour des utilisateurs voulant utiliser des caractères exotiques (mettons un utilisateur grecs), pouvoir changer facilement, en live, sur le même clavier, de layout c'est un gros plus.

Il faut avouer que ça c'est pas trop mal géré par windows

----------

## nutsi

Chez moi c'est aussi le xorg.conf qui me permet de changer de layout via une combinaison de touche:

```
  Section "InputClass"                                                        

      Identifier         "evdev keyboard catchall"

      Driver             "evdev"

      MatchIsKeyboard    "on"

      MatchDevicePath    "/dev/input/event*"

      Option         "XkbLayout" "us,fr"

      Option         "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

      Option         "AllowClosedownGrabs" "false"

  EndSection

```

----------

## guilc

J'ai tendance à préférer la conf physique qui est totalement agnostique du point de vue du DM. Magic Banana, ne t'y trompe pas, ce que je reproche à gnome (version récente seulement visiblement), ce n'est pas d'offrir la possibilité de switcher par appli, c'est de complètement faire l'impasse sur la configuration système (xorg donc) qui pourtant est la seule solution qui soit trans-DM. Et tout réimplémenter de manière incomplète puisque visiblement augustin ne le trouve pas dans sa liste.

Après niveau utilisation je suis peut-être un cas particulier, mais la conf Xorg avec 2 claviers configurés de manière hétérogène m'est indispensable : au boulot, j'ai très souvent les 2 claviers branchés et utilisés en même temps sur la même session. Mon TypeMatrix en Bépo pour moi, et un traditionnel en azerty pour le collègue qui bosse en pair programming avec moi sur ma session. Si je devais en permanence switcher en cliquant sur la petite icône dans la barre des tâches, comment dire... On en aurait vite marre ?  :Laughing: 

Et ça, aucun DM ne sait faire proprement, alors que X le fait nativement sans souci !

Autre avantage, si je change de DM, ça marche toujours (sauf gnome visiblement).

Bref, c'était pour justifier mon coup de gueule plus haut.

Je n'ai rien contre le fait qu'un DM ajoute des fonctionnalités sympa, mais ça ne doit surtout pas se faire au détriment de la fonctionnalité de base, certes peut-être trop limitée à leur goût, mais qui a le mérite d'être universelle et standard.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *guilc wrote:*   

> J'ai tendance à préférer la conf physique qui est totalement agnostique du point de vue du DM. Magic Banana, ne t'y trompe pas, ce que je reproche à gnome (version récente seulement visiblement), ce n'est pas d'offrir la possibilité de switcher par appli, c'est de complètement faire l'impasse sur la configuration système (xorg donc) qui pourtant est la seule solution qui soit trans-DM.

 

Mais la configuration dans GNOME n'est pas pour GNOME : elle est pour l'utilisateur de GNOME. Un utilisateur français peut vouloir un clavier azerty quand son épouse brésilienne, autre utilisateur de la même machine, préfère le qwerty. Une situation que je connais bien.  :Wink: 

Si je comprends bien, la configuration via /etc/X11/xorg.conf est bien prise en compte. Même si GNOME est utilisé. Ce que tu reproches est l'absence d'outil graphique de configuration de /etc/X11/xorg.conf dans GNOME. Et je doute en effet que cela arrive, la philosophie de GNOME étant plutôt de cacher les options peu commune pour que l'utilisateur ne souffre pas de paralysie devant la fenêtre des paramètres système.

----------

## guilc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Si je comprends bien, la configuration via /etc/X11/xorg.conf est bien prise en compte. Même si GNOME est utilisé. Ce que tu reproches est l'absence d'outil graphique de configuration de /etc/X11/xorg.conf dans GNOME. Et je doute en effet que cela arrive, la philosophie de GNOME étant plutôt de cacher les options peu commune pour que l'utilisateur ne souffre pas de paralysie devant la fenêtre des paramètres système.

 

Si tu relis bien le post de augustin suite à ma proposition de conf Xorg, justement non, gnome (3. :Cool:  ignore la conf de X et ne semble pas proposer de configuration "par défaut" ou "système" dans son menu, mais seulement une liste restreinte de layouts puisque le bépo ne semble pas y être. C'est bien là ce qui me pose un problème  :Wink: 

Je n'ai pas demandé de conf graphique pour X.

----------

## augustin2

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tu relis bien le post de augustin suite à ma proposition de conf Xorg, justement non, gnome (3. ignore la conf de X et ne semble pas proposer de configuration "par défaut" ou "système" dans son menu, mais seulement une liste restreinte de layouts puisque le bépo ne semble pas y être. C'est bien là ce qui me pose un problème 
> 
> Je n'ai pas demandé de conf graphique pour X.

 

Oui je confirme, c'est bien là tout le problème et je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi cette liste a été restreinte. Qu'est-ce qui a bien pu passer par la tête des développeurs de gnome?

----------

## Magic Banana

D'après ploum, ce serait la distribution (et non GNOME) qui choisirait de restreindre la liste des agencements. En 2012, Fedora et OpenSuse auraient cette pratique, Ubuntu non. Néanmoins j'ai énormément de mal à croire que Gentoo s'amuserait à cela ! Une chose est sûre : Trisquel 6.0 (basée sur Ubuntu 12.04 mais avec beaucoup plus de GNOME dedans) liste deux agencements bépo différents (sans que je n'ai rien eu à faire; je n'utilise pas le bépo).

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'arrive à sélectionner un clavier bepo sous Gnome 3.8 

"Configuration" -> "Pays et langue" -> cliquer sur "+" -> cliquer sur les 3 points -> cliquer sur "Autre" et y'a les liste complète des layouts disponibles

EDIT: Sinon y'a "Gnome weak Tools" -> "Typing" -> "Afficher toutes les sources d'entrée installées", chez moi ce n'était pas coché et ça change rien.

----------

## augustin2

Super

Je n'avais pas prêté attention à ces trois points. 

Bonne année

----------

